# Chacoan or argentine?



## Tyguy35 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey, I am in Canada and currently apart of a import from Ty Parks. The tegu would be for my girlfriend as I work with monitor lizards and the tegu would be her very own big lizard. We have lots of space and a great income or else I wouldn't even enquirer. Currently keep argus monitors and Savannah monitors. We are stuck between chacoan tegu or red argentine. Any opinions or thoughts on either. We know the chacoan gets large that is fine it can be housed no problem. 

Thank you


----------



## Walter1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Well, hard to say. Both are beautiful species. I have no keeping experience with Red Tegus. I keep three Florida WC Argentines, and I like them very much.


----------



## Tyguy35 (Apr 29, 2016)

I think we are leaning toward chocoan because they are dofficult to find here


----------



## Justin (Apr 30, 2016)

I prefer the smaller jowls of the chacoan if you get a male.


----------



## Misfitcreatures (May 3, 2016)

All are really great animals, all comes down to personal preference really. I'd say go with Chacoan because they are a little more rare especially there in Canada. Maybe possibly get a mate for it some day?


----------



## Justsomedude (May 4, 2016)

I just got a baby chacoan and I am happy as hell! Beautiful little guy!


----------



## Walter1 (May 4, 2016)

Justsome- stand back and watch it grow!


----------



## Justsomedude (May 4, 2016)

Lol yea man I'm stoked such a cool little guy


----------

